

Tell HN: Four Steps to the Epiphany cheaper in the UK now - revorad

I know some of you from the UK here might be interested in Steve Blank's book Four Steps to the Epiphany. Unfortunately, the book has been very expensive  here (£50 on Amazon UK). So, I wrote to someone at Steve's ranch and ordered a bunch of them to sell at a more affordable price.<p>You can buy it at: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/0976470705/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&#38;seller=A1XM871DNBIZYK&#38;condition=used.<p>Note that I couldn't list the book as New, because only the publisher can. I've been told they are going to list the book themselves soon, but it's not there yet. They are also not planning to make an e-book because Steve wants people to use the paperbook as a workbook to make notes.<p>I hope this post doesn't come across as self-serving. I just wanted to make the book available to more people.
======
revorad
Clickable - [http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-
listing/0976470705/ref=dp_o...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-
listing/0976470705/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&seller=A1XM871DNBIZYK&condition=used)

